# Im slow!



## atherjen (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi everyone, just stumbled upon this place tonight. Many familiar names here. Wish I had known about it sooner, will definitly be stopping by often!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi Jen


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2003)

atherjen welcome to IM!


----------



## y2gt (Dec 9, 2003)

welcome aboard atherjen!
This place is great. Tons of info and good people.
You have an amazing figure!:
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey atherjen, welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 10, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Jen.  Welcome to IM!


----------

